# my tangan gobies are spawning!!!



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

theyve been doing this spinning "T-motion" before but today is the first time i saw her dropping eggs  hopefully all goes well its been going on for at least 10 minutes now.
im wondering if anyone has bred these before? ive heard 2 different things one said they are bi-parental and the female holds for 12 days then the male for 12, another said that theyre are maternal mouthbrooders.. i guess i'll find out in 2 weeks, il post a video after its done uploading.

the species is: Eretmodus cyanostictus Makobola Blue Throat

here are pics of the parents:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are fairly easy to breed. I believe Ioan as well as Rod in the island used to have a tank full of the babies...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats Mike! Hope they all hatch for you.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres the vid
do you know about if they are bi-parental or not tho charles?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

shes definitely holding a big mouthful of eggs this morning  i still need to find out if she will pass them to the male or not, if not i can put in a divider if he continues trying to spawn, if so i cant


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hook it up when there bigger what lake do these guys come from


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> hook it up when there bigger what lake do these guys come from


tanganyika, same as your fish


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet let me know if you get rid of some


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats Mike. Don't forget to take pictures when there out


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i won't  i cant wait, theyre going to be super cute hopping all over the place like gobies do


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told they were bi-parental. I have not personally breed them. I have a hard time getting them pairing up. Seems like that is the hardest part is to get them pairing up.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

charles said:


> I was told they were bi-parental. I have not personally breed them. I have a hard time getting them pairing up. Seems like that is the hardest part is to get them pairing up.


yep thats what i was told too, that you need to get a whole bunch and hope for a pair, i guess i got really lucky by getting a pair out of just 3

got my fingers crossed that the luck will continue


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i started with 6 in a 75g. 1 killed all 5. Then I started with another 6 in a 125g, 1 killed the other 5. Then I put the remaining 1+1 together. and guess what, 1 killed the other 1. So no more trying to breed goby for me


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

charles said:


> i started with 6 in a 75g. 1 killed all 5. Then I started with another 6 in a 125g, 1 killed the other 5. Then I put the remaining 1+1 together. and guess what, 1 killed the other 1. So no more trying to breed goby for me


lol brutal, hopefully now that he has invested interest in those eggs he wont kill her


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

One word of advise, after they bonded, don't move them. My buddy Jordon has a bonded pair. They were fine together till he decided to give up the hobby. I adopted the pair. After the move, the bonded pair hated each other. Eventually, 1 killed the other 1 no matter how much time I separated them, let the hurted one heal, try putting them back together again...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

kk, wont move or separate them, thx


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my goby isnt too worried about that, maybe some stretch marks under her mouth from holding all the eggs, but since theyre bi-parental so at least they will both have them, should help to keep them together.


----------

